# tous - place du pronom



## manialf

Salut,

Au moment j'essaie d'améliorer mon francais avec un livre d'exercices de grammaire.

J'ai un problème avec le petit mot "tous". Où dois-je mettre ce mot dans une phrase?

Examples:

Oui, je les ai tous lavés  *ou* Oui, je les ai lavés tous

[…]

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi tout - place du pronom.


----------



## Puss

Bonsoir,
Dans ce cas, on dit "je les ai tous lavés" […].
[…]


----------



## manialf

Tous ce trouve alors devant le participe passé

Et au présent?

Je les aime tous

(à propos, Merci beaucoup!!! )


----------



## Chimel

manialf said:


> Tous ce trouve alors devant le participe passé


Sauf si on veut insister sur l'idée de "tous":
- Ils sont tous venus : ordre normal, phrase standard
- Ils sont venus tous : moins courant mais correct aussi, s'utilise notamment pour souligner "tous", par exemple parce que c'est rare, étonnant, inattendu...

[…]

Au présent, il n'y a qu'une possibilité: je les aime tous […].


----------



## la fée

Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte ou possible?
Je les ai rencontrés tous.
Je sais qu'il faudrait placer "tous" entre l'auxiliaire et le participe passé, mais la question est:
cette construction est-elle admise? Merci!!!


----------



## paysage

la fée said:


> cette construction est-elle admise?


*oui
*


----------



## la fée

Ouf! Je me sens rassurée...


----------



## héé

On peut se demander s'il ne faut pas une virgule :" Je les ai rencontrés, tous."
Un peu comme "Je ne l'ai pas revu, jamais." ("les" désigne déjà les personnes visées)


----------



## matoupaschat

Je les ai tous rencontrés 
Je les ai rencontrés tous  (sans virgule, mais on peut en mettre une, si on insiste particulièrement sur _tous_ - je ne le ferais pas)
Dans ces deux phrases, _tous_ se rapporte au pronom _les.

_Je ne l'ai pas revu, jamais (d'accord pour la virgule, ici): à noter que, dans ce cas, _jamais_ modifie le verbe, pas le pronom _l' (le)_.


----------



## tilt

Je suis un peu surpris des avis donnés ici car pour ma part, _Je les ai rencontrés tous _sonne très mal, au point de me sembler incorrect.


----------



## héé

A moi aussi pour tout dire, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit foncièrement incorrect, d'où ma proposition virgulesque.


----------



## tilt

La virgule rend la tournure possible, en effet, mais la phrase change alors sensiblement de sens, en introduisant une emphase (mentionnée par matoupaschat) qui n'existe pas sinon.


----------



## héé

N'est-ce pas précisément le but déjà recherché en plaçant "tous" en fin de phrase ??


----------



## la fée

A vrai dire, dans ma phrase il n'y aurait pas d'emphase... alors la place du pronom, sans virgule, est-elle incorrecte?


----------



## héé

Les enfants sont montés se coucher : je les ai embrassés tous.  VERSUS Les enfants sont montés se coucher : je les ai tous embrassés.  C'est vrai qu'ici l'emphase semble exister quand "tous" est avant le verbe !!!


----------



## matoupaschat

héé said:


> Les enfants sont montés se coucher : je les ai embrassés tous.  VERSUS Les enfants sont montés se coucher : je les ai tous embrassés.  C'est vrai qu'ici l'emphase semble exister quand "tous" est avant le verbe !!!


Pour être tout à fait précis, il y a une insistance à partir du moment où on ajoute "tous", qui se transforme en emphase si on le place en fin de proposition. Mais les propres habitudes jouent un rôle important sur la façon dont c'est ressenti, correct ou non, insistant ou pas.


----------



## barbeàpapa

Bonjour, 
Si on passe cette phrase au passé composé: "_Je les aime bien *tous"*_  On dirait: Je les ai *tous* bien aimés? Ou bien, on pourrait mettre "tous" à la fin de la phrase:
 Je les ai bien aimés *tous*? 
Je crois que la première phrase est plus correcte mais je ne sais pas quelle est la norme, pouvez-vous me l'expliquer?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour barbeàpapa.

Je dirais _tous bien_ (tous beaucoup, tous peu, tous autant, etc.) au présent comme au passé composé.


----------



## barbeàpapa

Alors, _Je les aime bien tous _est incorrect?
Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une règle de placement.


----------



## OLN

_Je les aime bien tous _se dit.
Je ne connais pas la règle*, alors c'est à l'oreille que_ tous_/_toutes_ me semble plus naturel lorsqu'il est placé avant un 2e adverbe. 
Avec un passé composé, c'est pour moi discordant de placer l'adverbe _tous_/_toutes_ à la fin.

_* Le Bon usage_ (§ 639) cite "Ils sont TOUS venus. Ils sont venus TOUS" mais je n'y ai pas encore trouvé la règle écrite qui régit la syntaxe lorsqu'on associe tous/toutes et adverbe.

On trouve ceci dans cet article (il me semble très complet) avec des exemples :
- "Verbe simple fléchi. L'exhausteur suit le verbe et  précède l'objet direct. L'exhausteur peut suivre l'objet direct s'il y a  un lien étroit entre le verbe et l'objet direct."
- "Verbe composé ou verbe à l'infinitif. On met l'exhausteur *directement après la partie fléchie du verbe* composé ou devant l'infinitif"


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

N'y aurait-il pas de léger changement de sens:
"Je les aime *tous bien* = je les aime tous beaucoup"
"Je les aime *bien tous* = ils me plaisent tous assez"

?


----------



## OLN

Oui, si tu fais d'"aimer bien" un syntagme à part qui exprime une simple affection ou amitié. C'est à mon avis impossible de distinguer le sens par la simple syntaxe.


----------



## barbeàpapa

Merci beaucoup pour l'article. Franchement, moi je dirais *je les ai tous bien aimés*, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi... Mais, par contre au présent je dirais *je les aime bien tous* et non *je les aime tous bien*. Je crois que je vois *aimer bien* comme un ensemble.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,

Je crois avoir vu ces deux constructions :

_Ces livres, tu dois les lire *tous*. / tu dois *tous* les lire. (dans un infinitif)_

_Ces livres, je les ai *tous* lus. / je les ai lu *tous*. (avec un participe passé)_

Je me demande si, grammaticalement, les deux positions sont toutes correctes.

Merci d'avance pour votre éclairage !


----------



## pdmx

Pour moi, tout est correct, la seule que je n'emploierais peut être pas c'est _je les ai lu*s* *tous*_, à moins que "tous" soit en apposition : _je les ai lus, *tous*_.


----------



## Roméo31

La construction où "tous" (ou "toutes") est détaché et signifie "sans exception" est correcte.
Le "Grevisse" forge lui-même l'ex. suivant : _Ils sont venus * tous.*
_
Cela étant posé, la construction la plus naturelle et la plus fréquente est _Ils sont t*ous* venus.
_


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Est-ce que ces deux phrases synonymes sont correctes? La première option me semble un peu fausse...
- Nous tous sommes habitués à lire des livres électroniques.
- Nous sommes tous habitués à lire des livres électroniques.
Un grand merci pour votre aide!


----------



## JClaudeK

Les deux sont correctes. 
La 1ère met un accent particulier sur "tous".


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi, si l'on dit 1) _nous tous sommes..._, on s'adresse à un groupe, censé ne pas être forcément représentatif de l'ensemble de la population ou des humains. On sous-entend par exemple _[nous tous] qui sommes ici présents_.
Si l'on dit (2) _nous somme tous_, le _nous... tous_ ne se distingue pas, n'est pas différent, de toute la population ou de tous les humains, même en s'adressant à un groupe. 1)_ Nous tous sommes préoccupés par l'avenir de nos enfants_ : ce n'est peut-être pas le cas de tous les parents en dehors du groupe. 2) _Nous sommes tous préoccupés par l'avenir de nos enfants, _sous-entendu _comme tous les parents. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Logos.


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> si l'on dit 1) _nous tous sommes..._, [....] On sous-entend par exemple _[nous tous] qui sommes ici présents_.


C'est juste.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

_Derrière le grand bâtiment de l’usine, se cache un autre, plus petit, celui dans lequel nous *tous *redoutons de nous retrouver un jour._

C'est Roman qui est le narrateur, il se trouve sur une presqu'ile.

Pourriez-vous me dire si j'écris _nous *tous *redoutons de _ou _nous redoutons *tous *de _?

Merci


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Le plus courant, c'est de dire _nous redoutons *tous *de_ . En l'antéposant, l'auteur donne plus de force à ce mot.


----------



## nicduf

C'est curieux, pour moi, tous me semble plus en valeur lorsqu'il est postposé.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Moi aussi, j'ai cette impression.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pour mettre « tous » vraiment en relief, le l'antéposerais franchement => _celui dans lequel *tous *nous redoutons de nous retrouver un jour._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis du même avis que J.F. ; la place la plus courante est juste après le verbe : _nous redoutons tous_. Toute autre place étant moins courante, elle donnera plus de force à ce _tous_.

Autrement dit, du plus banal au plus emphatique :

_celui dans lequel nous redoutons *tous* de nous retrouver un jour
celui dans lequel nous *tous *redoutons de nous retrouver un jour
celui dans lequel, *tous*, nous redoutons de nous retrouver un jour_


----------

